# MSU Pukang Tang Soo Do Instructor Passes Away.  Rest In Peace Bruce Henderson!!!



## Brian R. VanCise

Bruce Henderson just passed away this last Saturday after drowning in Lake Michigan.
Mr. Henderson was a mainstay on the Michigan Karate Circuit and ran his own tournaments 
at Michigan State University which were always some of the best in Michigan.  I can remember 
some words that he told me once which were pivotal for future success that I had.  Bruce Henderson will be missed.

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rap...g_man_who_drowned_n.html#incart_river_default


----------



## arnisador

.


----------

